# chunk has too many syntax levels - what is this??



## RockStar2005 (Oct 2, 2013)

I get this random error msg from my desktop pc almost daily, and I JUST reformatted my pc a few days ago. I don't think it's a registry error, but more likely a Windows 8 issue with a third party software or a driver? Anyway, can someone please tell me what is it, and how to fix it??? Can't find ANYTHING on Google about it except that it happens to gamers too, which I am not. Please help! It seems like a harmless msg, but I'd still like to resolve it. Thanks in advance to any helpers!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please be careful of your language. I've edited the title of your thread.

I've also deleted three other threads. Please do not create more than one thread for the same issue.

Now I don't know much about Windows 8 but I did some searching and it seems this is an LUA scripting error. Here's a link to a reference that may be helpful to someone else who knows more about Windows 8 and how to fix this error.

http://books.google.ca/books?id=Br8...a=X&ei=mF9MUsLRAcHXygHis4GABQ&ved=0CEgQ6AEwCQ


----------

